# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  krema za depilaciju

## Žaklina

Cure, imam jedno pitanje. lagano se pripremam za porod pa me zanima koju bi kremu mogla uzeti da se sama izdepiliram, nekako se ježim pomisli na njihove brijaće aparate? :/  Mislim kremu koja se nanosi pa spere vodom, da se ne "čupka" trakicama! :shock:

----------


## Ana :-)

Veet je jako dobar, a imaš i neku kremu koja se zove Čupko (imaš ih za kupiti u dm-u) ali nisam sigurna da li se sa kremama smije brijati dole. Možda da kupiš one jednokratne brijače?

----------

veet duo bikini..

----------


## Žaklina

Ana bojim se da ću se porezati dolje puno čeprkajući.   :Laughing:   :/ 
Pa me malo strah. A taj veet duo bikini, jel se nanosi pa spere vodom ili? Ajme samo da se ne čupa! Ak me razmete  :Embarassed:

----------

ovako, namazes ga i ostavis neko vrijeme.onda ima malu spatulu s kojom to kao postruzes,al ne boli, i onda isperes vodom i namazes onom drugom kremom koja je unutra u kutiji jos da ne svrbi

----------


## Žaklina

Pa vi ste dušice drage. Imam još 6 tjedana (ajme,  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: , samo 6 ) pa se lagano pripremam... Hvala. Probat ću na nogama pa javim rezultate.  :Embarassed:

----------

veet duo bikini je za bikini zonu, ne za noge..

----------


## Žaklina

Ma kužim, isprobaT ću ga na nogama, da vidim hoće li skinuti SVE.  :Smile:

----------


## tresnjica

Ja znam kak se koristi  :Grin:  ,al me zanima dal se smije u trudnoći iliti pred porod?

----------


## Žaklina

E, da, HVALA  :Kiss:

----------


## ivanaos

ja sam isprobala taj za bikini zonu negdje 2 tj prije poroda sa vidim koliko će brzo izrast i dobro da sam probala ranije a ne na dan poroda jer me je užasno peklo, nisam mogla hodati! a inače nemam baš osjetljivu kožu. Dakle oprezno! prošlo je za dan ali ta bol i pečenje  :Crying or Very sad:  A na dan poroda sam uzela aparatić za čupanje i počupala gotovo sve, mislila nastaviti nakon večere ali su krenuli trudovi   :Grin:   pa su me dovršili u bolnici. još sam im se ja ispričavala kako nisam stigla sve očupat  :Laughing:  . I uopče mi to nije bilo ništa strašno što su me oni obrijali.

----------


## tibica

Ja sam već pokušala s tim kremema ali uvijek ostane pa izgledam kao loše očerupana kokoš.   :Laughing:  
Inače idem kod kozmetičarke na vosak ali mi je nekako bed pitat nju da mi sve dolje počupa. Probala sam sama doma ali mi je nespretno.

----------


## Žaklina

znači ipak to neće ići lako kako sam mislila...  :Sad:

----------


## bauba

:Smile: 
Žaklina, ako nisi vična kremama, bolje da se ipak obriješ, da si ne zbrljaš nešto. Kreme su ionako poput brijanja, samo što dobiješ dan-dva prednosti, a ako su ti dlačice jače isto će biti pikasto - manje nego od brijanja ali hoće. Kad moj tren dođe,   :Grin:   otići ću kod kozm. da me izvexa koliko može a ostatak ću ili ošišati ili obrijati.
Sretno.

----------


## pužić

ja imam onaj Braunov čupko na koji sa stavi druga glava koja je kao aparat za brijanje (za muškarce) i s tim poskidam sve dolje...Nema šanse da se porežem, ne svrbi, ne peče i gotovo je za čas...

----------


## Žaklina

:/  Šta sad da radim? Ipak je izgleda bolje aparatom, ali bojim se da ću se posjeći, jer DOLJE NIŠTA NE VIDIM!!!!   :Grin:  Sad to radim s ogledalom, ali ne skidam sve, pa nije bed.

----------


## bauba

> :/  Šta sad da radim? Ipak je izgleda bolje aparatom, ali bojim se da ću se posjeći, jer DOLJE NIŠTA NE VIDIM!!!!   Sad to radim s ogledalom, ali ne skidam sve, pa nije bed.


U svakom slučaju, jadne naše čuče!   :Grin:

----------


## Dalm@

Meni se depilacija kremom pred porod pokazala kao najprikladnija; 
tehnički lako izvediva, brza (par minuta), bez ikakve iritacije, efikasna (za uradak star 2 dana u rodilištu da bi reč rekli).
Preporučam (npr. Veet s aloe verom).

----------


## martinaP

> ja imam onaj Braunov čupko na koji sa stavi druga glava koja je kao aparat za brijanje (za muškarce) i s tim poskidam sve dolje...Nema šanse da se porežem, ne svrbi, ne peče i gotovo je za čas...


Potpisujem.

----------

